# recruitment in Dubai!?



## JamesDecisions (Mar 19, 2008)

Hi all,

I have been offered a couple of recruitment consultant roles in Dubai. Package aside (both are similar and both paying about 220000AED annual + relocation, medical etc) would anybody be aware how the job market is? I am currently in the UK doing the same role and making good money. However if I was to go to Dubai which has the obvious benefits (no tax etc) is their plenty of jobs/ candidates. As you can appreciate I would be paid commission for placing people but my concerns are that if their isnt a good market then I won't make any extra money and be worse off then being in the UK!

Any advice or comment would be helpful

Thanks


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Well, as you can see from here there are plenty of people looking to move to Dubai. You will also find that people do change jobs here although bear in mind that a fair number are moved here by overseas companies. 

Dubai is a growing city still, but issues to bear in mind is that the cost of rent is so high that many people now want to leave. It is also not a place that suits everyone.

Frankly, few agencies have a good reputation, but do a good job and get yourself known and you will get referal business. That's how this town works. 



-


----------



## JamesDecisions (Mar 19, 2008)

Thanks Elphaba,

Some useful comments.

I have decided to turn down both offers due to the fact that I know I wouldn't be much better off. This is due to the package as they weren't offering me any accomadation allowance (this really was going to take quite a chunk out of my salary and I wasn't keen to be in somewhere I didn't like).

Although there is a chance of making some fantastic commission this is really something that might take me up to 6 months. 

I hope I have made the right decision as I did have my heart set on going out there unfortunately it didnt make financial sense this time. 

If anybody knows of any other agencies that might be looking for experienced recruitment consultants please let me know. 

Thanks

James


----------



## jm971 (May 2, 2008)

I would stay away from the business entirely in Dubai. The market is such that qualified candidates rarely are even presented. As a Senior Manager with great, broad based experience and proven results, I've found that recruiters here lack both integrity and effort, and tend to poorly serve their corporate clients.


----------

